# Letting your rabbit run around the backyard?



## flemish giant (Feb 23, 2014)

I have a fully fenced backyard and I was wondering if anyone lets their rabbits run around in the spring and fall months? I don't feel that my flemie can really get excercise in my house due to the layout of it so I was wondering if anyone let their rabbits in the backyard to play and why you did to prepare?


----------



## lovelops (Feb 23, 2014)

I have a 1/2 acre that is fenced in. However, I do NOT let my rabbits have run of the full yard. That is asking for trouble. I have red tailed Hawks, Owl, wild cats, etc that could easily jump over and grab my bunnys. I do have a small corner of my yard that was our herb and flower garden that I let them run in while I sit beside them. I cleaned it out really good and made certain the dogs didn't go in there or the wild cats to pooh pooh. I made certain also there weren't any plants there that was dangerious for the buns to munch on or roots that were poison for them. I will also attach pictures. I don't feel like I answered your question but that is what I do when I let my rabbits play in the backyard. I also have an Xpen that I set up but I *never* leave them out by themselves. Not unless I had a chain link fence with a roof like a dog kennel would I ever leave them out there but even then I would never just leave them. I woudl have them within eyeball range.

Vanessa


----------



## lovelops (Feb 23, 2014)

BTW, I forgot to mention I think your bunnies are cute! Your big bun looks similar to my big girl Brooke!

Vanessa


----------



## kmaben (Feb 23, 2014)

Let mine out all the time. As long as the yard hasnt been treated with pesticides or fertilizers. Also watch out for any harmful plants that you might have out and need to keep him away from. We had a lot of hawks in the area so I would only let my guys out if the dog was out with them or I was working in the yard. Mind you my German Giant is 17 pounds but some of those hawks looked pretty big!! They enjoy the fresh air and space.


----------



## missyscove (Feb 23, 2014)

We rent our house and there are plants in the yard that I know aren't safe and others that I just don't know what they are so they only go out on their harness and leash to explore with me following closely. They're a little more nervous in the yard which translates to them wanting to cuddle with me. I use that to my advantage when it comes time for nail trims.


----------



## jemm (Feb 23, 2014)

I let mine out In The yard all the time but we don't have any predators so I guess they are safer than most


----------



## flemish giant (Feb 23, 2014)

lovelops said:


> BTW, I forgot to mention I think your bunnies are cute! Your big bun looks similar to my big girl Brooke!
> 
> Vanessa




Thanks you!


Ok so what kind of plants are poisonous? Also I do have dogs and they do use the bathroom in the backyard is that a potential problem? What temps would be best for rabbits to be outside? I'd probably need to get a fence type thing around the porch so they can't get under there that'd be horrible trying to get them out.


----------



## kmaben (Feb 24, 2014)

I have dogs as well and just clean up the poop when they want out. Most of your common plants will be bad for them. Geraniums, mums, poinsettias are very poisonous. I wouldnt let them chew on anything from the bulb family. Kai at my little pine tree and survived. Jerk. 

Your common weeds out in the yard are fine. Dandelions of course are fine. If its not on the approved list I wouldnt chance it.


----------



## whiskylollipop (Feb 24, 2014)

I'd be scared of predatory birds/cats. Just keep an eye on the bunnies, especially if your yard is big or your bunnies are prone to digging. They'd be alright in most temps, as long as it's not too sunny or windy, or drizzly of course.


----------



## flemish giant (Feb 24, 2014)

Well Harper is the only one who will go out and she's 20 lbs so I'm not too worried about predators. She will be watched though. I don't think there are any plants that were planted back there. Just grass and weeds. Anybody got a list with pics of safe plants?


----------



## whitelop (Feb 24, 2014)

I put a play pen out in the yard and let my bun out. I have a fenced in yard, but its like an acre thats fenced in and my bun would be gone in a heartbeat. So she gets a big pen to run around and dig in. Then I move it to a different part of the yard for her to explore new grass. 
She loves it out there though, I can't wait till its time for her to go out more, she'll be spending a good deal of time outside this spring/summer/fall.


----------

